# ESTA PUTA MIERDA ES EL METAVERSO DE META?????????? 17.000 MILLONES QUEMADOS PARA CREAR ESTO????????????



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Nov 2022)

NO PUEDE SER  
GRÁFICOS DE LA PUTA NINTENDO WII DE HACE 10 AÑOS  

AVATARES SIN PIERNAS

NO SE PUEDE HACER NADA UTIL AHÍ

 

POR DIOSSSSSSSSSSSS QUE ALGUIEN PARE LOS PIES A mark zuckerberg!!!!!!

 

PARA CREAR EL METAVERSO DEBERIAN FUNDIRSE LA PASTA EN COMPRAR JODIDAS EMPRESAS COMO activision blizzard.

EL METAVSEROS SOLO TIENE SENTIDO EN GAMING...... activision blizzard CREA UN COD REALISTA VR Y SE FORRAN


PERO LA MIERDA DE MYSPACE QUE ESTAN CREANDO NO TIENE SENTIDO, ES ABERRANTE


----------



## ULTRAPACO (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## asiqué (1 Nov 2022)

a los paco nos gustan los graficos paco.


----------



## Klapaucius (1 Nov 2022)

Second life


----------



## toniguada (1 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> NO PUEDE SER
> GRÁFICOS DE LA PUTA NINTENDO WII DE HACE 10 AÑOS
> 
> AVATARES SIN PIERNAS
> ...


----------



## Yomimo (1 Nov 2022)

Menuda estupidez, a ver si quiebran.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Nov 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Menuda estupidez, a ver si quiebran.



NO JODER QUE ESTOY DENTRO


----------



## Biluao (1 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> NO PUEDE SER
> GRÁFICOS DE LA PUTA NINTENDO WII DE HACE 10 AÑOS
> 
> AVATARES SIN PIERNAS
> ...



¿Cómo que no?.... Móntate una ortopedia, y te forras.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Nov 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Second life



SIN SENTIDO.
ME DICES QUE ESO LE HA DESARROLLADO UNA EMPRESA CHUSTERA POR 2 MILLONES DE EURO Y ME LO CREO


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Nov 2022)

Mientras estás con las putas gafas haciendo el gamba es más fácil que te puedan meter la mano en la cartera real.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Nov 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Mientras estás con las putas gafas haciendo el gamba es más fácil que te puedan meter la mano en la cartera real.



EL PUTO MATRIX TODO AHÍ CONECTADOS FINGIENDO QUE VIVEN
 
ES ABERRANTE


----------



## Klapaucius (1 Nov 2022)

Os acordáis de la turra que dio Google con más Google glasses?
Os acordáis de la moda del 3D?

Esto es más de lo mismo. Un enorme montón de mierda y humo que una vez superada la primera impresión de inmersión por la novedad de la realidad virtual, quedará en el cajón olvidado.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Nov 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Os acordáis de la turra que dio Google con más Google glasses?
> Os acordáis de la moda del 3D?
> 
> Esto es más de lo mismo. Un enorme montón de mierda y humo que una vez superada la primera impresión de inmersión por la novedad de la realidad virtual, quedará en el cajón olvidado.



¿Y QUE COÑO HACE META ENTERRANDO MILES DE MILLONES EN ESTO?


----------



## fayser (1 Nov 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Second life



Second life pero tal y como era hace diez años, es que no se han dignado ni a acercarse al nivel de realismo de cualquier juego actual.


----------



## fayser (1 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> ¿Y QUE COÑO HACE META ENTERRANDO MILES DE MILLONES EN ESTO?



Supongo que les divierte esto:


----------



## ENRABATOR (1 Nov 2022)

Mientras no existan los perifericos adecuados, el metaverso no podra funcionar. Quien coño va a querer moverse como un gilipollas para llegar a una tienda/etc cuando es un solo click en una interfaz cualquiera?


----------



## Decipher (1 Nov 2022)

No te gusta porque hay negrocs. A ver si vas a ser un poquito rasista.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> ¿Y QUE COÑO HACE META ENTERRANDO MILES DE MILLONES EN ESTO?



Yo no me hubiera metido ahí ni con tu dinero.

Eso tiene que ser algún modo de lavar dinero del jewbook porque como negocio...


----------



## Decipher (1 Nov 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Os acordáis de la turra que dio Google con más Google glasses?
> Os acordáis de la moda del 3D?
> 
> Esto es más de lo mismo. Un enorme montón de mierda y humo que una vez superada la primera impresión de inmersión por la novedad de la realidad virtual, quedará en el cajón olvidado.



Curiosamente los juegos de realidad virtual ahora empiezan a despegar.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (1 Nov 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1247266





me desorino 

jajajajajajaja


----------



## ENRABATOR (1 Nov 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Curiosamente los juegos 3d ahora empiezan a despegar.



Te refieres a juegos 3D que quieran gafas VR? Podrias dar ejemplos? Siempre me ha dado curiosidad el tema


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> ¿Y QUE COÑO HACE META ENTERRANDO MILES DE MILLONES EN ESTO?



Lavar dinero ?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Nov 2022)

Sin datos de la gente real esa puta mierda no vale ni un céntimo.


----------



## Decipher (1 Nov 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Te refieres a juegos 3D que quieran gafas VR? Podrias dar ejemplos? Siempre me ha dado curiosidad el tema



Si , quería decir realidad virtual, 

El de Half life tuvo muy buenas opiniones. De usuarios, no perrolistos.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (1 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> NO JODER QUE ESTOY DENTRO



por eso va a quebrar


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Nov 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Yo no me hubiera metido ahí ni con tu dinero.
> 
> Eso tiene que ser algún modo de lavar dinero del jewbook porque como negocio...



NEGOCIO WHATSAPP CUANDO LO MONETICEN E INTAGRAM..........
METAVERSO ES ENTERRAR EL DINERO QUE GENERAN LAS REDES SOCIALES, PERO YO QUE SÉ..... TENDRÁ QUE PIVOTAR EL SEÑOR MARK.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Nov 2022)

17.000 MILLONES EN EL INICIO???????
VENGA YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Nov 2022)

Meta perdió un 25% con esa Puta Mierda, a ver si hay suerte y se la termina comprando algún millonario decente y elimina la censura en Facebook 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.

LA MADRE DE @Huell ES PUTA y el llama equivocadamente padre a un Travelo
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Nov 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No te gusta porque hay negrocs. A ver si vas a ser un poquito rasista.



pues no me había fijado...


----------



## Tiresias (1 Nov 2022)

Timo Puntocom 2.0


----------



## el segador (1 Nov 2022)

Cutre no, lo siguiente. Al Zuckerberg se le ha ido la pinza, ha tirado directamente 17.000 millones de dolares por el retrete,


----------



## Ángel de Luz (1 Nov 2022)

Menuda cagada. Zukcqueberg está acabado


----------



## Decipher (1 Nov 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> pues no me había fijado...



Racismo interiorizado. Tienes que fijarte en los negrocs y alabar la diversidad. En penitencia 10 programas del intermedio y cantar una internacional. No te olvides del escapulario de la agenda 2030.


----------



## aventurero artritico (1 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> NO JODER QUE ESTOY DENTRO



de las faang es la peor con diferencia, ya entiendo que ves que ha bajado mucho pero no tiene porque rebotar y subir, mirate gráficas del 2008 y aprenderás lo que es la bolsa.

yo cometí el error de comprar 1000 eur hace unas semanas y ya palmo la mitad, y ya los doy por perdidos, se puede ir a 80 y luego rebotar a 140 pero seguirá siendo una mierda.


----------



## Registrador (1 Nov 2022)

Facebook se está gastando 1.000 millones cada mes, en esta puta mierda!!!! Al mes.

Leí en algún sitio que hay partes de su plataforma que ojo, tiene 300 usuarios activos al mes!!! 300 jajajaja


----------



## AH1N1 (1 Nov 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Mientras no existan los perifericos adecuados, el metaverso no podra funcionar. Quien coño va a querer moverse como un gilipollas para llegar a una tienda/etc cuando es un solo click en una interfaz cualquiera?



y 5G real o superior


----------



## Desencantado (1 Nov 2022)

Third Live.


----------



## Manoliko (1 Nov 2022)

Gráficos de hace 10 años? El Quake 2 movido en 1998 por mi pentium II con Windows 98 tiene gráficos mucho más realistas que eso.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Nov 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Facebook se está gastando 1.000 millones cada mes, en esta puta mierda!!!! Al mes.
> 
> Leí en algún sitio que hay partes de su plataforma que ojo, tiene 300 usuarios activos al mes!!! 300 jajajaja



Y LOS PUTOS DIRECTIVOS DE META NO LE DICEN NADA AL PIRADO DE ZUCKEBERG?????????????????????????????????????????
QUE DE DEJE DE MIERDAS Y VUELVA AL NEGOCIO DE LA PUBLICIDAD JODERRRRR


----------



## Ziccata (1 Nov 2022)

Hasta el puto Habbo Hotel tenía mas gracia y carisma que esta soberana mierda.


----------



## Registrador (1 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Y LOS PUTOS DIRECTIVOS DE META NO LE DICEN NADA AL PIRADO DE ZUCKEBERG?????????????????????????????????????????
> QUE DE DEJE DE MIERDAS Y VUELVA AL NEGOCIO DE LA PUBLICIDAD JODERRRRR



La estructura de las acciones de Facebook (meta) hace que Suckerberg pueda hacer lo que le salga de la polla y no puede ser expulsado. Facebook se va a la mierda y nadie va a poder sacar a Suckerberg del puesto de mando.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (1 Nov 2022)

Lo del Metaverse es una huida hacia adelante que tiene pinta de que acabara mal.
Basicamente quieren tener control sobre el hardware que se usa para acceder a "internet" entendido desde el sentido amplio de la palabra.
Por eso venden el casco ese de VR casi a perdidas y por eso se han inventado el concepto del metaverso.
Supongo que su plan es que la gente abandone sus moviles y use sus cascos como sustitutivos. Quiza no es mala idea, pero para que cuajase, la experiencia tendria que ser acojonantemente real... y a dia de hoy tiene los graficos de la wii y la usabilidad de un juego de Commodore64. Sumale a eso la censura facebookiana y es un caldo de heces y gargajos.

Huele a fiasco total. Por eso no he metido ni un centimo en Meta pese a que "parece" estar barata.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Nov 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Lo del Metaverse es una huida hacia adelante que tiene pinta de que acabara mal.
> Basicamente quieren tener control sobre el hardware que se usa para acceder a "internet" entendido desde el sentido amplio de la palabra.
> Por eso venden el casco ese de VR casi a perdidas y por eso se han inventado el concepto del metaverso.
> Supongo que su plan es que la gente abandone sus moviles y use sus cascos como sustitutivos. Quiza no es mala idea, pero para que cuajase, la experiencia tendria que ser acojonantemente real... y a dia de hoy tiene los graficos de la wii y la usabilidad de un juego de Commodore64. Sumale a eso la censura facebookiana y es un caldo de heces y gargajos.
> ...



YO QUE SE ESTA MUYYYYYYYY BARATA.......
NETFLIX SE METIÓ UNA HOSTIA SIMILAR Y YA SUBIÓ UN 80% DESDE MÍNIMOS.
CREO QUE HAY PÁNICO AHORA EN META


----------



## PYB (1 Nov 2022)

Como el PS home ninguno


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (1 Nov 2022)

Una apariencia muy infantil. Si no lo hacen mas realista, el hebreo Z esta acabado


----------



## NATE HIGGERS (1 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Y LOS PUTOS DIRECTIVOS DE META NO LE DICEN NADA AL PIRADO DE ZUCKEBERG?????????????????????????????????????????
> QUE DE DEJE DE MIERDAS Y VUELVA AL NEGOCIO DE LA PUBLICIDAD JODERRRRR



Mi unica duda es que empresa comprara meta a precio de saldo en los proximos dos años. Bueno, eso y a que precio lo hara.
Yo digo que cuando llegue a 15-20$ la compra alguna empresa gaming para hacerse con el know how que habran desarrollado mientras intentan rascar unos cuantos millardos de publicidad de fb e instagram.


----------



## Emosido (1 Nov 2022)

se les ha ido la pinza


----------



## R_Madrid (1 Nov 2022)

En el canal de BaityBait en youtube creo que hizo un video descojonandose de los usuarios, que son como adultos descubriendo cosas super viejas de videojuegos

Dan vergüenza ajena… no les pega


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (1 Nov 2022)

@JJEJEJEJE


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Nov 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> @JJEJEJEJE



;(


----------



## Invekt (1 Nov 2022)

El problema es que no saben enfocar el publico ideal que no es ese , deberían meterse en la industria del porno y META sería la compañía más importante del mundo


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Nov 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Yo no me hubiera metido ahí ni con tu dinero.
> 
> Eso tiene que ser algún modo de lavar dinero del jewbook porque como negocio...



Pues parece que no, qie es un caprichito del gilipollas de Zuckerberg , que los accionistas están hasta la polla, qie ya perdio más de un 30% solo este mes y ni se sabe cuanto desde que se le metió esa gilipollez en la cabeza





QUE LE DEN, a ver si cierra Facebook o se lo compra alguien decente 




Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.

LA MADRE DE @Huell ES PUTA y el llama equivocadamente padre a un Travelo
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## FilibustHero (1 Nov 2022)

Invekt dijo:


> El problema es que no saben enfocar el publico ideal que no es ese , deberían meterse en la industria del porno y META sería la compañía más importante del mundo



La industria del porno ha sido pionera: venta de contenidos online (la muerte del DVD), retrasmisión del contenido en streaming (webcam), pasarelas de pago, pago electrónico.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Nov 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> La industria del porno ha sido pionera: venta de contenidos online (la muerte del DVD), retrasmisión del contenido en streaming (webcam), pasarelas de pago, pago electrónico.



lefazos en el metaverso o zuckerbergs en las redes


----------



## Rustin (1 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> EL PUTO MATRIX TODO AHÍ CONECTADOS FINGIENDO QUE VIVEN
> 
> ES ABERRANTE



Pues si tan aberrante te parece, no inviertas en FB.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Nov 2022)

Rustin dijo:


> Pues si tan aberrante te parece, no inviertas en FB.



ESTÁ BARATA


----------



## max power (1 Nov 2022)

De momento solo le ha costado usd 100.000.000.000 a Mark.

Poco me parece.


----------



## arc1776 (1 Nov 2022)

Podrian haber comprado los sims.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (1 Nov 2022)

.... cutre, hortera y consume tropecientos teravatios a los cien, será todo un éxitazo.


----------



## Tales90 (1 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> NO PUEDE SER
> GRÁFICOS DE LA PUTA NINTENDO WII DE HACE 10 AÑOS
> 
> AVATARES SIN PIERNAS
> ...



El metaverso tiene futuro con un call of duty hiperrealista y porno hiperrealista salido de ahí es todo secundario.


----------



## DebtSlave (1 Nov 2022)

vaya tela con el humoverso

menuda puta mierda


----------



## jkaza (1 Nov 2022)

Si no quieren que la gente salga a la calle, que regalen doritos, monsters, y envíen drogas y putas a domicilio. Mejor que ese puto mierdaverso.


----------



## Abrojo (1 Nov 2022)

Lo que funcione en RR.SS. será lo que funcione con las tías. Todo lo demás irá rodado


----------



## Abrojo (1 Nov 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> La industria del porno ha sido pionera: venta de contenidos online (la muerte del DVD), retrasmisión del contenido en streaming (webcam), pasarelas de pago, pago electrónico.



ya venden cacharros con vaginas en lata que se sincronizan con vibradores vía wifi o a través del móvil
también venden algo así como videos en primera persona que ruedan actrices con los que sincronizan movimientos de un aparato al que acoplas la vagina en lata


----------



## ueee3 (1 Nov 2022)

Se habla tan mal de Meta, parece tan obvio que es una mierda, que parece una estratagema para después despegar.


----------



## FilibustHero (1 Nov 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> ya venden cacharros con vaginas en lata que se sincronizan con vibradores vía wifi o a través del móvil
> también venden algo así como videos en primera persona que ruedan actrices con los que sincronizan movimientos de un aparato al que acoplas la vagina en lata



todo esto atenta con la perspectiva genérica, le queda muy poquito


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## NXT (1 Nov 2022)

VRChat pero en versión cutre.

Normal que Facebook/Meta se vaya a pique.


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Nov 2022)

Os estan subnormalizando hasta un puto limite ya que es grotesco. No mereceis ya mas que morir


----------



## Abrojo (1 Nov 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> todo esto atenta con la perspectiva genérica, le queda muy poquito



no creas, el porno gay también tiene su público y además de vibradores y vaginas también hay plugs anales y anos


----------



## lascanteras723 (1 Nov 2022)

Esos gráficos son para que puedan ser ejecutados en el mayor número de dispositivos posibles.


----------



## Javito68 (1 Nov 2022)

Mi aportacion al metaverso ese, por supuesto con graficos paco… sino se atasca el sistema.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (1 Nov 2022)

Es que no podeis ser más subnormales, el judiazo lo sabe, y os engaña como quiere,....
Lo del metaverso existe desde hace 20 años, mira SecondLife, WOW, ahora lo que quería el estafador este, es hacer lo mismo pero en VR.
La basura esa no la juega ni los empleados de Facebook, que continuamente les envian cartas amenazantes para que lo jueguen.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (1 Nov 2022)

El metaverso es una puta mierda.


----------



## sociedadponzi (1 Nov 2022)

en el metaverso se pueden desvacunar?


----------



## rayban00 (1 Nov 2022)

Gracias a Dios el cerebro humano todavía puede distinguir la realidad de esa mierda.

¿Habéis probado las VR de sony o cualquier compañía? Esta bien durante un rato para echarte unas rizas con amigos en algún juego, como divertimento del gaming tradicional. Pero no puedes estar horas y horas tu solo en tu cuarto con esa mierda en la cara.

El zanahorio la ha cagado y bien.


----------



## auricooro (1 Nov 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> La industria del porno ha sido pionera: venta de contenidos online (la muerte del DVD), retrasmisión del contenido en streaming (webcam), pasarelas de pago, pago electrónico.



Si ya lo dijo alguien. Si todo el esfuerzo que inviertes en intentar follarte a esa guarra lo dedicarás a algo útil... El cerebro del varón está unido por un fuerte lazo a su polla.


----------



## auricooro (1 Nov 2022)

Volverá a comprar antes de decir que abandona la tontería del metaverso, así son los magos, te hacen mirar una mano mientras hacen el truco con la otra.


----------



## el futuro (1 Nov 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Second life



Second Second life.


----------



## stoker31 (1 Nov 2022)

La idea del metaverso de Zuckerberg triunfará, pero aún está muy adelantada a su tiempo;falta que los pisos y casas tengan pantallas haciendo la función de paredes, todo muy agenda2030. 

Enviado desde mi Hispano-Olivetti M40


----------



## Aeneas (1 Nov 2022)

El half Life 2 tiene 18 años y tiene mejores gráficos que está mierda. Di quieren atraer a los niños rata van a tener que currárselo mejor.


----------



## Vorsicht (1 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> NO JODER QUE ESTOY DENTRO



Tienes que ser más que retarded, pues.


----------



## Polybolis (1 Nov 2022)

Que nadie se equivoque, esto es como Bezos metiendo mil minolles en el pestiño que ha sido Los Anillos de Poder, blanqueo rico de dineritos. 

En cualquier empresa normal, con la caída en bolsa cuesta abajo y sin frenos, habría habido un motín antológico de los accionistas, pero esto se está permitiendo.


----------



## JuanLacambra (1 Nov 2022)

Hay que huir como de la peste de todas las redes sociales.
Son la manera que tienen las élites para manipularnos y freírnos el cerebro con sus chorradas y gilipolleces.
El que a estas alturas no se haya dado cuenta que se lo haga mirar.
Para lo único bueno que sirven es para comunicarse con amigos y familiares que estén lejos, para todo lo demás, contacto directo.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Nov 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> Que nadie se equivoque, esto es como Bezos metiendo mil minolles en el pestiño que ha sido Los Anillos de Poder, blanqueo rico de dineritos.
> 
> En cualquier empresa normal, con la caída en bolsa cuesta abajo y sin frenos, habría habido un motín antológico de los accionistas, pero esto se está permitiendo.



¿PORQUE SE PERMITE?


----------



## machotafea (1 Nov 2022)

Bienvenido a la estafa judaica


----------



## FatalFary (1 Nov 2022)

Soy tan puto boomer que he pensado en Second Reality cuando realmente era Second Life lo que me ha recordado. Solo los muy friquis recordarán esto:



Edito: qué grande el puto Purple Motion, eso era techno y lo demás gilipolleces.


----------



## stoker31 (1 Nov 2022)

stoker31 dijo:


> La idea del metaverso de Zuckerberg triunfará, pero aún está muy adelantada a su tiempo;falta que los pisos y casas tengan pantallas haciendo la función de paredes, todo muy agenda2030.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Hispano-Olivetti M40



Será el 8 de Junio de 2033. Apuntad esa fecha los que penséis estar vivos.

Enviado desde mi Hispano-Olivetti M40


----------



## theelf (1 Nov 2022)

Los graficos me dan igual, lo que no entiendo es lo de las armas y esa tonteria

Con esos graficos la idea seria un sitio para charlar y socializar


----------



## Soy forero (1 Nov 2022)

A mi que no me miren, yo prefiero vivir en el mundo real


----------



## miguel92 (1 Nov 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Esos gráficos son para que puedan ser ejecutados en el mayor número de dispositivos posibles.



Esos gráficos se deben a los ineptos subnormales que trabajan en meta, que si no fuera por la "discriminación positiva" se pudrirían en la puta calle.


----------



## Lain Coubert (1 Nov 2022)

Vais a acabar todos en el metaverso y lo sabéis. Resistirse es inútil.


----------



## Javier.Finance (1 Nov 2022)

Y si ese juego lo han hecho los propios jugadores? Porque permite gran adaptación y creación? 
con creatividad se podrían hacer más cosas.
Desconozco si triunfará o no, lo que se es que se podrán hacer reuniones laborales desde zoom con meta


----------



## Wolvernite (1 Nov 2022)

Qué problemas soluciona el metaverso que no puedan resolverse sin unas gafas de RV? 
En la respuesta está su utilidad


----------



## fachacine (1 Nov 2022)

Todavía no he conocido a nadie que sepa explicarme qué coño es el metaverso o el multiverso o su puta madre, y por qué no podemos seguir viviendo sin saberlo


----------



## Pasta (1 Nov 2022)

Y ahí cómo se liga/folla? Eso es lo que mueve a la gente


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Todavía no he conocido a nadie que sepa explicarme qué coño es el metaverso o el multiverso o su puta madre, y por qué no podemos seguir viviendo sin saberlo



MIRA EL VIDEO


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (1 Nov 2022)

Fracaso anunciado, la gente va a sudar de esa putísima mierda por mucha pila de millones que le echen.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (1 Nov 2022)

Humor - Me ha salido un clon


Aquí os dejo la captura de este deficiente mental que se hace pasar por mi, sólo tenéis que ver su número de mensajes, y su nick para saber que no soy yo. @El tuerto Downman, me cago en tus muertos cubiertos de meados y excrementos.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Manoliko (1 Nov 2022)

Wolvernite dijo:


> Qué problemas soluciona el metaverso que no puedan resolverse sin unas gafas de RV?
> En la respuesta está su utilidad



Que podrás ir al cine sin miedo a que te contagien un virus o te apuñale un moronegro. A lo mejor la vacuna virtual pagada y la mascarilla virtual son obligatorias igualmente, y a lo mejor también está lleno de moronegros virtuales, pero eso será por el bien del realismo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Nov 2022)

Jejejejeje no te hurgues más en la herida


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Nov 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Jejejejeje no te hurgues más en la herida



A ESTOS PRECIOS...... ESTOY TRANQUILO AÚN CON EL MIERDOVERSO


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> A ESTOS PRECIOS...... ESTOY TRANQUILO AÚN CON EL MIERDOVERSO



Jdjejjej que te vas a 87, yo casi entro a 130, pero el canal descendente me acojonó


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Nov 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Jdjejjej que te vas a 87, yo casi entro a 130, pero el canal descendente me acojonó



A VER SI RECUPERA LOS 95$ al cierre LA HIJA DE LAS MIL PUTAS


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> a los paco nos gustan los graficos paco.



;(


----------



## Abrojo (1 Nov 2022)

¿Nadie recuerda la realidad virtual que aparece en Acoso (1994)? 

Igual pasó por alto porque el tema principal era el de una mujer corporativa (Demi Moore) acosando a su subordinado (Douglas), que fue un tema candente, con tórrida escena







En cambio a mí me llamó la atención el tema de la RV que creaba la empresa


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (1 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> ¿Y QUE COÑO HACE META ENTERRANDO MILES DE MILLONES EN ESTO?



Miles de millones de que? Por qué no tirllones de billones? Total, la mentira seguirá funcionando igual en las mentes del rebaño.


----------



## Marvelita (1 Nov 2022)

Hace años que existia un juego o algo asi llamado second life... o sea que esto no es nada nuievo...

EVEonline le da mil vueltas a la mierda del meta este


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (1 Nov 2022)

los hilos de JJEJEJEJE ya son tendencia


----------



## petete44 (1 Nov 2022)

EL FUTUROLOGO.................... FALLANDO UNA VEZ MAS


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Nov 2022)

QUE OPINAS DE LAS QUEST PRO?????


----------



## petete44 (1 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> EL FUTUROLOGO.................... FALLANDO UNA VEZ MAS


----------



## Ballenero37 (1 Nov 2022)

Es un Second Life 2.0 pero para niños y con todo lo woke del momento.


----------



## Risitas (1 Nov 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Second life pero tal y como era hace diez años, es que no se han dignado ni a acercarse al nivel de realismo de cualquier juego actual.



Si lo han echo, tienen zonas increibles, pero claro en second life venden parcelas y esas poarcelas las administra cualquiera. Por eso en second life te encuentras lugares paco horrorosos y lugares muy trabajados.

Yo entraba por GOHA y CS:I que eran dos juegos(Los gráficos de esos juegos son de hace 10 años o mas):

GOHA :Global Online Hockey Asociación. Era un juego de hockey que era una pasada, conocias a gente de muchos paises. El juego en su momento era mucho mas molon que cualquier videojuego online. Lo bueno es que no solo era juego, podias estar de espectador y hablar y moverte por los mundos con los demas jugadores por lo que te ayudaba con el ingles. Lo veias así en primera persona, aqui una foto con los graficos al minimo.






CSI: Era un sistema de armas (katanas), tenian juegos de lucha con armas y la cantidad de japoneses que entraban a divertirse, lo bueno es que conocías a mucha gente de japon, china e indonesia. Empezo a perder gente el año que azoto a japon el tsunami. Aquí graficos:







Y son gráficos de hace más de 10 años. Y los jugadores solíamos bajar los gráficos que eran mucho mejores.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (1 Nov 2022)

Ojalá a desaparazca esa puta mierda llen ade rojos que es facebook.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (1 Nov 2022)

Dejad al judío que camele coño. Si quiere quemar su pasta, el narigudo está en su derecho.


----------



## Beholder (1 Nov 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Lo del Metaverse es una huida hacia adelante que tiene pinta de que acabara mal.
> Basicamente quieren tener control sobre el hardware que se usa para acceder a "internet" entendido desde el sentido amplio de la palabra.
> Por eso venden el casco ese de VR casi a perdidas y por eso se han inventado el concepto del metaverso.
> Supongo que su plan es que la gente abandone sus moviles y use sus cascos como sustitutivos. Quiza no es mala idea, pero para que cuajase, la experiencia tendria que ser acojonantemente real... y a dia de hoy tiene los graficos de la wii y la usabilidad de un juego de Commodore64. Sumale a eso la censura facebookiana y es un caldo de heces y gargajos.
> ...



El mejor comentario que he leído.

Con VR se están ostiando todos hasta ahora, hasta que el enlace neural o la tecnología haptica avance, esto será un cagarro integral.

Y el mongolo de zuckerberg ya tuvo bastante suerte con cara libro, va a palmar TODO con este secondlife 2.0


----------



## El_neutral (1 Nov 2022)

El Second Life que se sacó Izquierda Unida para las elecciones de 2008 todavía tenía mejor aspecto.


----------



## P.pica (1 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> NO JODER QUE ESTOY DENTRO



¿Cómo puede ser que estés dentro de todas las mierdas?


----------



## Beholder (1 Nov 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Soy tan puto boomer que he pensado en Second Reality cuando realmente era Second Life lo que me ha recordado. Solo los muy friquis recordarán esto:
> 
> 
> 
> Edito: qué grande el puto Purple Motion, eso era techno y lo demás gilipolleces.



Gran época amigo


----------



## edefakiel (1 Nov 2022)

No tenéis ni puta idea de lo que habláis. Nadie tiene gráficos tan desarrollados como el laboratorio de Meta ahora mismo, NADIE.



Escaneado en un momento con la cámara de tu teléfono.


----------



## trukutruku (1 Nov 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Lo del Metaverse es una huida hacia adelante que tiene pinta de que acabara mal.
> Basicamente quieren tener control sobre el hardware que se usa para acceder a "internet" entendido desde el sentido amplio de la palabra.
> Por eso venden el casco ese de VR casi a perdidas y por eso se han inventado el concepto del metaverso.
> Supongo que su plan es que la gente abandone sus moviles y use sus cascos como sustitutivos. Quiza no es mala idea, pero para que cuajase, la experiencia tendria que ser acojonantemente real... y a dia de hoy tiene los graficos de la wii y la usabilidad de un juego de Commodore64. Sumale a eso la censura facebookiana y es un caldo de heces y gargajos.
> ...



A que precio esta ese equipo? Yo si creo que el concepto del metaverso aunque sea con graficos inicialmente mas simples pueda funcionar, todo depende de las necesidades que cubran de forma mas comoda que antes.

Yo personalmente de esta empresa no tocaria una puta mierda porque son el brazo ejecutor del nwo. Otra cosa es si pienso que podria funcionar... Sabiendo que el 90% de la gente se ha ido alegremente a inyectarse un mejunje experimental y a sus hijos...

Pues teniendo ese detalle crucial en cuenta quien sabe si zuckerberg se pegara la ostia? Si el equipo es accesible y todo el aparato del nwo se propone implantarlo yo diria que sin duda alguna.


----------



## noseburbuja (1 Nov 2022)

pero q mierda es esa?


----------



## Jonny Favourite (1 Nov 2022)

Sería acojonante que el judío se pegase tal hostion que le obligase a vender Facebook. 

¿Os imagináis que lo comprase algún multimillonario tejano ultraderechista que empezase a banear rojos, progres, negros, gays...?

El arma del NWO vuelta contra sus creadores.

Sería épico. A tomar por culo la corrección política y el pensamiento woke


----------



## netserver (1 Nov 2022)

Me cuesta mucho creer que lo que han presentado, es de verdad un avance de lo que tienen, eso lo haces con unos cuantos miles pero estamos hablando de millones, opinino que ese video es una demo barata para salir del paso, porque lo que tienen aun lo pueden presentar, una demo barata para no dar pistas a la competencia, porque si es lo que tienen ,ese dinero invertido directamente no es justificable de ningun modo por lo que me inclino a que tienen otra cosa que cuando este proximo a presentarse << boom >> o eso quiero creer.


----------



## JuanMacClane (1 Nov 2022)

Es curioso como todas estas grandes compañías, Facebook, Google , Microsoft, Amazon no han sido capaces de sacar nada novedoso de éxito además de su producto principal que es el que les da beneficios. La única forma que han tenido de expandirse ha sido a base de comprar empresas y productos (WhatsApp, Youtube, Skype...)


----------



## InvasorStalker2002 (1 Nov 2022)

Pues nada, a esperar 10 años más para tener mi novia virtual rubia de ojos azules ucraniana


----------



## Jotagb (1 Nov 2022)

Menudo montón de mierda, la idea era buena pero la ejecución fatal.


----------



## Persea (1 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> NO PUEDE SER
> GRÁFICOS DE LA PUTA NINTENDO WII DE HACE 10 AÑOS
> 
> AVATARES SIN PIERNAS
> ...



LO HAS PROBADO?

cuando lo pruebes fliparas

la RV exige mucho mas hardware y no es viable comercialmente meterle mejores graficos a esa app (por ahora)

eres un NECIO


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> LO HAS PROBADO?
> 
> cuando lo pruebes fliparas
> 
> ...


----------



## aldebariano (1 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> NO PUEDE SER
> GRÁFICOS DE LA PUTA NINTENDO WII DE HACE 10 AÑOS
> 
> AVATARES SIN PIERNAS
> ...



Yo sólo veo negros, ya tiene uno suficiente con el mundo real como para ver negros en el metaverso.


----------



## rudeboy (1 Nov 2022)

El metaverso podría ser como el age of empires ,me acuerdo que me flipaba ese juego y me podía tirar las horas muertas en ese mundo construyendo una civilización. El metaverso debería de tirar por ahí en vez de el maincraf ese que es una mierda cuadrada


----------



## elCañonero (1 Nov 2022)

Es que tiene cojones lo de META. Que sentido tiene que una empresa de marketing/software se ponga a crear un producto que para crearlo requiere de una tecnología de la que no se dispone? Me refiero a la innovación necesaria en hardware que se necesita para que unas gafas 3D rendericen las imágenes a una velocidad similar a la del ojo humano y con unas texturas que sean algo realistas. 

Que lo intente hacer una empresa como NVIDIA que supongo que sabrá de esto lo entiendo pero que lo intente Facebook? Donde me vas..


----------



## Registrador (1 Nov 2022)

edefakiel dijo:


> No tenéis ni puta idea de lo que habláis. Nadie tiene gráficos tan desarrollados como el laboratorio de Meta ahora mismo, NADIE.
> 
> 
> 
> Escaneado en un momento con la cámara de tu teléfono.



Pero si los avatares del mierdaverso no tienen ni piernas joder


----------



## pamplinero (1 Nov 2022)

El metaverso no es mas que una especie de Facebook, pero con muñecotes.
Es que se ve a patadas que es un bluff. Si lo estan promocionando, es que es un bluff. O acaso cuando Facebook empezo a despuntar, lo promocionaban? No, no haca falta.


----------



## pamplinero (1 Nov 2022)

Juegazo!
Hoy estaria prohibido por la censura progre hacer este tipo de juegos (y muchos otro tipo de juegos/peliculas... etc. Censura progre).


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Nov 2022)

Lo del metaverso es más viejo que el cagar, el robot de Facebook vive en otro mundo... Puto boomer.


----------



## Kabraloka (1 Nov 2022)

parece el "medal of honor"


----------



## Antiparticula (1 Nov 2022)

MySpace remasterizado.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (1 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> LO HAS PROBADO?
> 
> cuando lo pruebes fliparas
> 
> ...



Ah pues tienes razón, no habíamos pensado en lo que pesa. 

Es la polla, entonces. Que divertido!!!!11!1!1!1!!


----------



## JesZgz (1 Nov 2022)

Aquí está el tema... No voy a ser mal pensado pero:
Facebook sabe que va a perder en los próximos años miles de millones de €.
Se inventa que va a invertir miles de millones en el metaverso.
Invierte 5 millones, pero dice que es que esas perdidas son inversiones realizadas en desarrollar el metaverso.

Es una forma de crear una historia para explicarle al mercado por qué ha perdido miles de millones de €, sin decirle que en realidad su negocio se está llendo a la puta.


----------



## Nefersen (1 Nov 2022)

Os advierto que sólo vacunados con cuatro dosis podrán acceder al Metaverso. Id rápido a vacunaros o no podréis disfrutar de él.


----------



## Jack Causto (1 Nov 2022)

El PlayStation home le da mil vueltas y eso que tiene más de 10 años


----------



## jorobachov (1 Nov 2022)

El propio concepto es ridículo. Quién quiere pasar horas en un puto mundo virtual donde no puedes dar placer a los sentidos ??? No puedes saborear , ni oler , ni tocar, solo ver putos avatares y seguro que publicidad por un tubo


----------



## Charles70 (1 Nov 2022)

Bueno pero ese software no es el resultado de esos 17.000 millones. 

Compraron Oculus hace la tira de años con el concepto de metaverso en mente y están desarrollando un hardware que no va del todo mal y tienen en proyecto interesantes mejoras. 

Ahi hay metidos ingenieros con talento y estas cosas funcionan así, paso a paso y con mucho ensayo error de por medio, pero si alguna vez cuaja la tontería de un mundo virtual (que espero que no) tienen todas las papeletas de lograrlo esta gente que ya ha hecho parte del camino.


----------



## parcifal (1 Nov 2022)

Es el Second life pero mucho peor.


----------



## Thundercat (1 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> ¿Y QUE COÑO HACE META ENTERRANDO MILES DE MILLONES EN ESTO?



Pues por que no saben qué hacer. En el terreno de las redes sociales les acabarán comiendo la tostada los chinos.
Quieren buscar el siguiente filón dorado. Puede ser el VR o no, quién sabe. Es apostar muy a largo y están contratando gente a mansalva para ello, por eso lo de los 17.000 millones.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (1 Nov 2022)

Le meto 100K a meta? Irá a 200?


----------



## Thundercat (1 Nov 2022)

Primero tienen que desarrollar un dispositivo asequible que funcione bien. Aunque sea un accesorio para el móvil, que todo el mundo pueda tener uno y se pueda uno enchufar a la matrix en cualquier sitio.


----------



## Avidiuscasio (1 Nov 2022)

Este careto dice que Facebook tuvo éxito porque las mujeres buscaban atención(y machos alfas) y los hombres buscaban mojar el churro.En esencia, siempre me pareció la mejor explicación al primitivo éxito de las redes sociales. 

Sin embargo, esta pseudo virtualidad no tiene carnadas para atraer a la gente.En teoría, los primeros que deberían entrar en ese mundo deberían ser los excluidos sociales o gente de ese tipo, que guiarían lentamente al resto de la manada. Pero lo que noto es que a la gran mayoría le gusta la realidad , salir de fiestas, viajar, mojar el churro,etc. Y mientras se tenga pasta seguirá siendo así, ni siquiera la pandemia de 2 años pudo cambiar eso. Fijaos lo que pasó con netflix, una terrible caída de usuarios, la gente volvió a salir, ir de copas, la terrazas. Los que se quedan es su casa es porque son demasiados viejos o bien no tienen pasta. Tal vez en los próximos años la humanidad se divida en dos, los que viven la vida(saliendo,jodiendo) y los que tendrán que contentarse con Ver la vida en vez de vivirla (en parte ya pasa con las redes sociales.)En fin, sin chortinas el metaverso morirá. 

Otra teoría , es que Mark está siendo guiado por una IA de alto nivel, porque las decisiones que está tomando últimamente, no pueden ir tanto contra la corriente.Se está jugando todo en una apuesta que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.


----------



## Kolbe (1 Nov 2022)

17.000 millones?, yo se lo hago mejor por 10.000 euros


----------



## Boston molestor (1 Nov 2022)

Podrían haber hecho una expansión del GTA y hacer que las tiendas fuesen reales y se hubiesen ahorrado unos séquels.


----------



## ANS² (2 Nov 2022)

por 100 euros programo eso mejor en quick basic


----------



## mondeja (2 Nov 2022)

Que lo cague Valve que eso es peor que una demo de las que vienen con las gafas esas culo de garrafa.


----------



## Conde Duckula (2 Nov 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Second life



Secomd life le daba mil vueltas a esto.


----------



## 121 (2 Nov 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Os acordáis de la turra que dio Google con más Google glasses?
> Os acordáis de la moda del 3D?
> 
> Esto es más de lo mismo. Un enorme montón de mierda y humo que una vez superada la primera impresión de inmersión por la novedad de la realidad virtual, quedará en el cajón olvidado.



Cuñados lumpen comprandose TV curvas en 3d con gafas de un cristal rojo y otro azul por el sueldo de dos meses de trabajo


----------



## Clorhídrico (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (2 Nov 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> por 100 euros programo eso mejor en quick basic



$100 es lo que le cobran los programadores por la web. $16.999.999.900 es lo que cobran por aguantar a Zuckerberg.


----------



## NormanMan (2 Nov 2022)

me parece mas que los 11k que se ha gastado el gobierno socialista


----------



## Akira. (2 Nov 2022)

Y lo celebran en un antiguo matadero  jodidos psicópatas.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (2 Nov 2022)

Y en la imagen todo petado de negros cuando esta gente por regla general es la que menos consume este tipo de cosas jajajaja. Qué sin sentido.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Nov 2022)

siempre supe que sería una puta mierda pinchada en un palo, y el final de Mark Zuckerberg  esto va a ser como la mierda esa de los CODIGOS QR, que no los usa ni Magú, por mucho que los intenten meter con calzador.

Si la gente no quiere usar algo, no lo usará por mucho que te empecines. Hay que comprender el mercado y seguirlo, no luchar contra él.


----------



## Salva Nos Deus (2 Nov 2022)

Me iba a molestar, pero ya hay una recopilación:
Metaverse memes


----------



## elviejo (2 Nov 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Primero tienen que desarrollar un dispositivo asequible que funcione bien. Aunque sea un accesorio para el móvil, que todo el mundo pueda tener uno y se pueda uno enchufar a la matrix en cualquier sitio.



Exacto. La experiencia dice que sin hardware barato o gratis para que lo tenga todo el mundo, el software puede ser maravilloso que no se venderá


----------



## Rael (2 Nov 2022)

Basura!

Hay juegos pajeros con mejores gráficos.

Y en ellos puedes ser un hulk azul y partir chortinas hentai petite con un pene escalable de 90 cm como si fueras el puto chojín. Y cuando las lefas, explotan en una burbuja fluorescente y ganas 100 pts, como debe ser.

En un mundo de onanistas, incel, ets, tinder, maricones y todo tipo de adoctrinamientos sexocentristas, los muñecos de Suckerverg no tienen polla, culo ni coño.

Se va a morir de asco.


----------



## ahondador (2 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> POR DIOSSSSSSSSSSSS QUE ALGUIEN PARE LOS PIES A mark zuckerberg!!!!!!



De eso nada, dejarlo, dejarlo que se hunda en la ciénaga lo más profundo posible


----------



## Rael (2 Nov 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> Exacto. La experiencia dice que sin hardware barato o gratis para que lo tenga todo el mundo, el software puede ser maravilloso que no se venderá



Mejor hacer contenido kk que para usarlo necesitas gafas de 2000 eur y guantes sinápticos de 1500.

Que sigan dirigidos por mongolos a ver si se arruinan ya y lo compran los chinos.

Quiero tocar esos culos de tiktok con mis guantes RV xiaomi de 60 eur. Xd


----------



## Klapaucius (2 Nov 2022)

Es que ni para trabajar vale. Imagina llevar 8h diarias el casco. Acabarías con dolor de cara y cabeza debido al peso y rozamiento.


----------



## RayoSombrio (2 Nov 2022)

Me alegro de su fracaso. Querían usar esta mierda en la docencia. Imaginad que les cuenten a los críos mil mentiras al estilo netflix, con negros en Roma y cosas así.


----------



## stoker31 (2 Nov 2022)

He entrado en 90.66 con unos lereles que tenía ahi apartados para la comunión de la niña ... vamos a ver si hay comunión o no.

Enviado desde mi Hispano-Olivetti M40


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Nov 2022)

Meta a 90 pavos

@JJEJEJEJE


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (2 Nov 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Meta a 90 pavos
> 
> @JJEJEJEJE



DEBERÍA REBOTAR.
YO ESTOY CÓMODO CON MIS TESLass


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> DEBERÍA REBOTAR.
> YO ESTOY CÓMODO CON MIS TESLass



No amigo, vas a 87


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (2 Nov 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No amigo, vas a 87



SALÍ DE META AYER A 97,13$.
VOLVÍ A TESLA Y BUENA GALLETA ME HE COMIDO HOY


----------



## Michael Burry CDO (2 Nov 2022)

La burbuja del metaverso, de los NFTs y toda la criptomierdala verdad es que se veía desde lejos, no es que hubiera que ser muy inteligente para darse cuenta del asunto


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (2 Nov 2022)

Michael Burry CDO dijo:


> La burbuja del metaverso, de los NFTs y toda la criptomierdala verdad es que se veía desde lejos, no es que hubiera que ser muy inteligente para darse cuenta del asunto



AHORA SE VE FACIL....... HACE UN AÑO------- NO


----------



## Arthur69 (2 Nov 2022)

En efecto, tienen que desarrollarlo.
Cuando se pueda agarrar cacha triunfará.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Nov 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> SALÍ DE META AYER A 97,13$.
> VOLVÍ A TESLA Y BUENA GALLETA ME HE COMIDO HOY



Joder jeje, no gana pa disgustos


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (2 Nov 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Joder jeje, no gana pa disgustos



ESTOY BIEN


----------



## AH1N1 (2 Nov 2022)

Noche de jaloguin 3 muertos, bandas latinas siembran ciudades de muertos y heridos cada finde. 

Qué pasó con el covid? un poco de publicidad y todo dios a gusto en casa y pinchándose. En el vídeo del op, en el 3:21 "esto sí que está guay" Eventos, performance... Cuando monten conciertos y te bombardeen con lo seguro que es ir "ahora" a los conciertos virtuales lo van a petar.


----------



## Abrojo (5 Nov 2022)

Opinion | My Sad, Lonely, Expensive Adventures in Zuckerberg’s V.R.


----------



## AdrianL (5 Nov 2022)

vengo dándole vueltas a la cabeza desde hace un rato... y si esto de META lo piensan usar por ejemplo para dar clases a niños en un futuro? como sistema educativo, dentro de ese cybermundo


----------

